# Featured in wall and ceiling



## john williams (Mar 25, 2008)

Just thought I would let you guys know that I was featured in the magazine listed below. Feel free to click on the link of Walls & Ceilings.

http://www.wconline.com/CDA/Articles/Feature_Article/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000346097

John

John Williams Enterprise, Inc.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey congratulations on being published!!! I have a subscription to the Walls and Ceilings magazine and had enjoyed the article! Hey have a question for you... It shows you squirting mud out of your spray gun without air on one of the last pictures. Are you actually texturing like that? I've joked and played around with/about doing a texture just squirting the mud on the wall then knocking it down but was never brave enough to try to sell it...


----------



## john williams (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, actually Im using air the person taking picture was up close to the gun on some of them.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey John, this was the picture from the article I was talking about:


----------



## john williams (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats the one I was talking about too. On this gun Im using a four whole tip, it also comes with a eight hole. Like stated before my guy was up very close when taking the pictures. He was so close he didn't give the air Enough time to break up the material. 




John


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay I see... I was mostly just curious! Guess i never took a picture of a spray gun in action before.


----------

